# hello from illinois



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself.. My name is Michelle, I am 28 years old, and I live in Illinois.. I have 2 very spoiled horses (dont we all lol) 1 is a 16 yo appaloosa gelding named Hank, and the other is a 5 yo Appaloosa/Paint named Gypsy.. I am looking forward to meeting lots of people so please feel free to stop bye and say hello


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, there are a lot of nice people in here so I am sure you will make a lot of friends!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  Nice to meet you.
Have fun posting!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you Michelle, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. There are lots of good people here, have fun posting.


----------

